# Thinking of moving to America



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

So I found a rancher in Washington, only 3 hrs from the Canadian border and exactly 6 hrs from my family. The relationship is going amazing and I'm seriously considering moving there. But one thing terrifies me, the medical system. It really gives me a good sense of security that whatever can possibly go wrong with my health, it's all taken care of. The only things that isn't always taken care of is cavities and prescription glasses, but if you have a full-time job with benefits, even that is taken care of. It's kinda scary knowing that if I need surgery, I may all of a sudden be in debt for the rest of my life....

I would just like to get some feedback on what things are like in America. I know things vary a lot from state to state, but I'm hoping so hopefully good stories, won't make me feel scared to move to America lol.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

you can get medical insurance over there cant you?


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes you can. The one that Ron had costs $1000/month though :s. Initially it was only a few hundred dollars, but it tripled a few years back and then doubled the next year. So he had to cancel it because it was just too much money. In Canada it's only $100/month and that only if you make good enough money, otherwise even that's free.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Medical treatment is free over here and here in Wales prescriptions are too there not in England


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Well Obama "care" is on the way, so there's that. America IS pretty wonderful even with all our problems (yes I'm a little prejudiced  ). I've never been to the northwest but I've always heard it's gorgeous. If it's similar to other heavily forested areas I've seen in other states it could hardly be beat. 
Personally I'd try not to put to much weight in my preconceptions of the states and consider the things I know would be waiting for me. 
What an adventure for you, keep us posted!


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

That's true, lots of amazing things might be waiting for me. I love Canada and I'm 100% Canadian at heart lol, but this guy might be worth the move. He has a very progressive outlook which is nice . Many ranchers don't lol. We have lots in common and the life we're discussing is pretty much my dream life: work on a ranch, have kids, have horses, ect.). So we'll see .


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

This sort of made me smile because a few years ago I was considering moving permanently for a special someone too, only it was to England, and I was really unhappy about leaving the US. (Decided against it, which I sometimes regret.) My decision not to move had much more to do with cats, and 6 month mandatory not in home QT's (because England doesn't participate in the Pet Scheme), than health care though.

Anyhow, I also looked at the health care there, because that person was trying to sell me on their beloved England, and that was meant to be one of the perks.  In my opinion, to get the extra nice care (from what I saw on forums where US people were there w/families on business), you still have to pay for your own private insurance. Yes, basic stuff is covered, but your take home after taxes is so low. The health care is being paid for, just in the form of taxes. Canada looks similar. Health care is paid for, by someone. Basic stuff is pretty inexpensive here too.

In the US, you have to budget for it, or budget for an insurance monthly. Unless you have a job where that is factored in as part of your payment package. Self employed, like a rancher, has it the worst, for cost, because they are not getting a group rate. I think if your relationship is going to be legally recognized (meaning you can file taxes together) then the two of you might be able to get a better rate as a family. Perhaps not. I've not personally had such an option, so I don't know. If you ever hire payroll help that could also make it easier on cost per person.

Most hospitals, if your health plan or savings don't cover your costs, will not refuse treatment. Especially for a serious problem. The debt then, can be paid off in small increments, after a conversation with the hospital. If you are no way able to pay it, ever, often that can get written off in full, or part, as a 'charity' for the hospital. I've met people who were at that point, one time or another, in their lives from serious injury, etc. They don't have any debt from it.

The people who go under from medical debt, often don't think to go talk to the hospital about the problem, before it's out of hand. If the bill is not an amount that your budget cushion would be able to absorb, call them right away, and explain you can't pay it as stated, and you need to work out a payment plan. It's usually really simple. I've met people who payed $25 a month on a huge bill, or less, when they didn't have any insurance, nor savings.

Americans make more take home money on average, in relation to either the UK, or Canada. Paying for health care is mostly a serious problem for those with expensive needs, and no savings (heart transplants come to mind), or no pre-planned health budget. Usually from being barely above poverty. If you can afford buying pre-made food, or not mending holes in your socks, from whatever you both do here to make money... my thought is that a budget for health care is mostly doable. The problem then comes when people don't realize that they can't live to the edge of their income, and past it, or they have more people to support than they have income. Eat healthy, clean foods. Stay fit, carefully. That helps avoid many things, and the savings should pile up.

Depending on both of your ages/health, it might work out just as good to put say $500-1000 into a savings plan per month. If either of you seem to be on the road to injury, or long-term illness, I'd not advice that though. Depends what you mean by 'ranch'.  If you hit ninety, and still didn't need it, you did really good at staying healthy, and safe. You can always take that savings plan, and use it for an insurance payment.

If you are ever both so poor you have no room for savings, there are often other options, you just have to find what's available to you in that state. Alternately, there is a new health care arriving which might not help, might make things more difficult, or might be exactly what you need. (Doesn't look too smart, atm.) A non-tax supported health care tends to be the hardest on the not quite technically poor. If you two, in theory, will not be in that category, I think it should be manageable. Yes, it's much more planning, and thought. Sure, it seems easier with tax supported health care.

If you two are poor on paper, there is a tax supported health care for that. Seems to be about the same level free care as the UK, not sure about Canada. It's just less, hmmm, respectable I suppose? Americans often have an underlying need for pride, and self sufficiency. So people don't pursue it at the point they need to, and it helps to be on it BEFORE you end up in a hospital, needing a transplant. LOL

Good luck.  I daily wonder what would have happened if I had followed my heart. Health care, hopefully, shouldn't be the deciding factor for you.


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you for your in-depth response . I appreciate it.

Currently the healthcare system, though I wouldn't say is the deciding factor, it is the only scary thing lol. When we get to the point of discussing me moving in more seriously, I'm pretty certain I'm going to go . He's very willing to visit my family with me lots. I figured I'd just visit home once in a while, but he was discussing visiting together when he was discussing it, and it made me feel even better about moving lol. And we'll try to spend every Christmas in Canada. He's not certain how that's going to work with his kids, since he gets them every other Christmas, I said they could all come too, which he was open to. I'm a little scared but I've been willing to move to Edmonton, which though still part of Canada, is 8 hours away. So 6 hours isn't far at all.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow. 6 hours.  The person I mentioned is being sent to California on business this next month for a few weeks, and was excited about getting to see me because they would be 'in my country'. Then was a bit nonplussed to realize it's the same flight time as if they just flew to visit me from England, as usual. :lol: We are meant to be only friends now though, of course.

You are conveniently located in Canada then, to be only 6 hours away. Canada is fairly large as well, so a 6 hour trip home is really nice. My parents are 9 hours away, which is closer than they were before.  Hope it works out for you, and the best decisions are made by all involved.


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you. no, its not very far at all . For the argument that you take home more money and pay less in taxes, I most definitely do not pay $1000 in taxes/month, yet that seems to be the norm for health insurance, especially if you don't have an employer that pays part of it. So I think it's cheaper to pay slightly more taxes than health insurance lol. I'll start setting aside money with him. That makes the most sense to me. And just hope we stay healthy. lol


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

LOL Yeah insurance plans for the self employed/very small business is outrageous, unless there are a number of employees. I meant more like what you pay as part of a group.  The amount was higher in UK taxes than the same amount of currency converted to US dollars for that same base income + tax+ group insurance. I suppose that always does depend on the base income anyway, as that changes the taxes.

Hope the self-employed hole ever gets fixed here. Until then you both stay careful, and healthy! Keep checking, for a better rate, like one that matches half of whatever you're able to save. Can be handy to have some unplanned for thing mostly/fully covered.


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you for all the advice


----------

